# Hi my name is Bob....



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

I am a young, single, attractive, male looking for someone who likes to eat pellets, flakes and frozen foods as well. I was rescued from that horrid Walmart place and am now looking for a long term to permenant tank by tank relationship because I like to have my space. Please excuse the slightly blurry pictures sometimes I find it hard to be still. LOL;-)


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

WOW!!!!!!!! I love love love him! I'm really mad I didn't get that yellow CT I saw... He was FLORESCENT!


----------



## MidnightAngel (Oct 29, 2009)

LOL nice to meet you Bob! 

He's beautiful! I love his color.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

whoa! hehe he is gorgeous!!!!!!!!


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks you guys. I like the way he has colored up since I got him home he was a much paler color and now he is almost the color of butter.


----------



## Elaina (Oct 30, 2009)

Hahaha he looks great!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Hey Bob,

Do you like to dance? Hang out in front of a roaring heater? Take long romantic swims? 

Call me


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

I like flareing at my beautiful reflection and stareing at my 2 legged mom when she is in the room.

LOL


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Ooooh... I just hate it when those creatures put their faces up to my house and act all goofy. Don't you?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's gorgeous!!!


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Yes but the good thing is they feed us. LOL

Thanks Drama.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

When I first read it I thought you were trying to get a date on this site.hahaha Wow...that exam I took today must've messed up my brain.lol  He's gorgeous!!


----------



## flying fish (Sep 30, 2009)

LOL
:lol:
Luv'em.
Why must everyone have pretty fish!?
x3


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah, it makes me jealous! lol


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

SO YELLOW! omg!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

LMAO...He is gorgeous! I would definitely consider if I was a betta! ;-)


----------



## cindylou (May 11, 2009)

*That is a beautiful fish, never saw a yellow fish as bright as he is, if you breed I want one:shock:*


----------



## bettagirl07 (Nov 16, 2009)

Wow, what a handsome guy! I saw one that looked a lot like him today at Walmart, but this guy looked pretty sick. :-? I hope someone buys him and gives him some TLC! I would buy all of them if I had the money and space. There were also the most beautiful orange, purple, and blue ones! I guess the new shipment had come in and I wanted them ALL!!


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

If I ever breed you will be the first to get one Cindylou. What color female should I put with him if I ever do? Thanks everyone for the nice comments.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Omg he is beautiful!! I love him!


----------



## bettaowner101 (Nov 13, 2009)

Nice! I've always liked Yellow Bettas


----------

